# Should I switch food?



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Our puppy was fed BilJac puppy food by his breeder and since we brought him home we have continued with this. I'm just wondering if this is a quality food for him. I want to make sure he gets the best nutrition possible. He eats fine and has normal BM's. Is anyone familiar with this brand and how it compares to other brands on the market? I've also heard about giving them plain yogurt to help with possible tear staining during teething. So far he doesn't have any but I would like to prevent it if I can. How much should they be given to help? Thank you all so much for your insight!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use to feed my Yorkie Biljac.......are you talking about the kind you keep in the freezor. He loved it but I didn't care for it and I finally changed to another food. It said on the instructions to wash your hand after you handled the food.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

First off, your baby is beautiful, and I mean beautiful. With that little beauty you do need to switch foods. Bil Jac has fillers, and poor quality grains, and meats. Here are some suggestions: Wellness, California Natural, Party Animal, Evo, Artemis, Castor Pollux Organix, pretty much anything that isn't sold in grocery stores. Now Bil Jac isn't bad like the ones in the grocery stores, but this is the list of ingredients from the beginning: Chicken, Chicken By-Products (Organs only, Including Chicken Liver), Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Egg Product, Salt, Sodium Propionate (a preservative), DL-Methionine.

I don't like that they use corn, by products, beet pulp (which could cause tear stains), and yeast. Nothing is organic, natural or human grade.

Look around this forum under food, and you will see a ton of information to help in switching foods. 

Also, do it slowly over a 10 day series of switching food.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I used to feed Toby Bil-Jac and as soon as I found out it contained BHA ( which is a carcinogen!) I immediately took him off. That was motivation enough for me to look for something better.

Here is a quick list, from the top of my head, of premium dog foods:
Artemis
Evangers
Fromms
Innova
Merrick
Evo
Oven-Baked
O&M


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes you should switch foods as soon as possible to one of the premium foods already mentioned.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

When your pup is a little older, you may want to consider preparing food yourself. I consulted with a holistic vet and we've developed meals made with human food that keep Haiku healthy and vibrant. Although her coat was always healthy, its condition improved when we switched to home-cooked food. It takes a bit of a commitment on your part - I spend about 30 minutes a week preparing her meals, which I keep in the freezer and then defrost, and it's a bit more expensive than prepared dog food.

Just another option to consider.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Side note:
Beet pulp does not cause tear stains. Beet pulp is white, not red. It is also an excellent source of fiber.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you... I will definitely switch to one of the mentioned foods. I don't remember seeing any of these brands though. Should I look at a feed store rather than the pet store? Locally we have PetSmart and Petco.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

OK now I am overwhelmed! I did research on all the brands listed and they all seem great. Artemis, Natura (Innova & EVO), and Merrick are the three I've narrowed it down to. I like the fact that Merrick seems the most like human food and you can actually see recognizable ingredients. It also seems to be more readily available and they offer free shipping. Any opinions on these three brands?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about the foods you've mentioned as I have never used them. I feed my fluffs canidae which is also a good food. I just wanted to mention to you that whichever food you do decide to go with you will want to make sure that the kibble is small. The canidae kibble isn't big by any means but I would much prefer a food that makes 'small bites' because my fluffs quit eating their dry kibble all together when they were losing their teeth. The canidae kibble was too hard for them to break up so I ended up having to soak the canidae in water untill it was totally softened so that they could eat it. Good luck on your food search!! It is overwhelming trying to decide which one to go with!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

FIRST I WANTED TO ALSO SAY THAT YOUR PUPPY IS A LIVING DOLL . :wub: 
ALL THE ABOVE ARE ALL GOOD FOOD.I GIVE BACI MERRICK DRY FOOD MIXED WITH HOMEMADE CHICKEN AND VEGGIES,AND OR YAM ,BROWN RICE. HE IS REALLY PICKY.I DID GIVE HIM THE WELLNESS AS A PUPPY PLUS THE MERRICK


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jul 15 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605654


> FIRST I WANTED TO ALSO SAY THAT YOUR PUPPY IS A LIVING DOLL . :wub:
> ALL THE ABOVE ARE ALL GOOD FOOD.I GIVE BACI MERRICK DRY FOOD MIXED WITH HOMEMADE CHICKEN AND VEGGIES,AND OR YAM ,BROWN RICE. HE IS REALLY PICKY.I DID GIVE HIM THE WELLNESS AS A PUPPY PLUS THE MERRICK[/B]



Thank you Kathy...Baci is a stunner too!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have a Petco near you, look into Castor and Pollux Organix. I personally prefer the Wellness, Natura products, and Canidae over Merrick. They make the food sound like people food but it is essentially the same ingredients as other pet foods. Castor and Pollux and Wellness are reputable companies and they have answered all of my numerous questions about their food. Nikki did fine on Wellness Puppy food (Canned) and Innova.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

My local Petco just started carrying Wellness and I got a small bag for my gang to try and they LOVE IT! If your store is also carrying it, you might want to consider it since you can get it locally. 

I had my gang on Merrick for a few months and honestly, I wasn't fond of it. Their poops were HUGE, frequent, and not totally formed/hard! Not their normal twice a day "movement" at all....


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel was on BilJac when I got her I quickly switched her to Solid Gold and we both love it. Actually it took me about three different foods to fine one she liked AND I approved of. LOL

She is on the Wee Bits now but for a long time was on the hund and flocken which is in the gold bag. But last time I bought it they didn't have any of the Hund and Flocken and so I got the wee bits and she LOOOVED it I think because it is sooo small.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jul 15 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605647


> OK now I am overwhelmed! I did research on all the brands listed and they all seem great. Artemis, Natura (Innova & EVO), and Merrick are the three I've narrowed it down to. I like the fact that Merrick seems the most like human food and you can actually see recognizable ingredients. It also seems to be more readily available and they offer free shipping. Any opinions on these three brands?[/B]


Pick what is convenient for you, all three are good foods.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Petco did just start carrying Wellness!

Wolfie is in the middle of switching right now (from Nutro small bites lamb and rice to Wellness small dog).


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 15 2008, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605641


> Side note:
> Beet pulp does not cause tear stains. Beet pulp is white, not red. It is also an excellent source of fiber.[/B]


Although beet pulp might not cause tear stains...what it _does _do is not any better. It is used in poor quality foods as an artificial stool firmer, to give the poop a normal looking consistency because without it, the poop would be horrible due to the bad ingredients like fillers, grains, and by-products.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (ashleirose36 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609055


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 15 2008, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605641





> Side note:
> Beet pulp does not cause tear stains. Beet pulp is white, not red. It is also an excellent source of fiber.[/B]


Although beet pulp might not cause tear stains...what it _does _do is not any better. It is used in poor quality foods as an artificial stool firmer, to give the poop a normal looking consistency because without it, the poop would be horrible due to the bad ingredients like fillers, grains, and by-products.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It is also high in sugar which no one needs. 

The reason why it is in dog food, like so many other ingredients in dog food (examples: tomato pomace, soy isolate, brewers rice) is because it is leftover from manufacturing beet sugar.


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

agreed


----------

